# What songs make you feel good when you down



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I like a lot of different music, but on tonights like tonight I just like to grab myself a beer from the cooler and chill out listening to some of my old favourites.

So, whats your fave tunes, that make you feel good, when you feel down 

I hope you don't mind, that I put down in words, how wonderful life is when your in the world - lol

Regards, Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm a heavy rock man myself but from the past

Celebration, KC and the Sunshine Band always puts me in a good mood


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> KC and the Sunshine Band always puts me in a good mood



Me too, my Status Quo days are long gone - lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Me too, my Status Quo days are long gone - lol



Ahhh, I saw Status Quo many times, last time was with Queen at Wembley with INXS

More in to Rammstein & Metalica nowadays


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahhh, I saw Status Quo many times, last time was with Queen at Wembley with INXS
> 
> More in to Rammstein & Metalica nowadays


Now Queen is different, I think they well always be in my top 5

A very good friend of mine attends the annual Queen convention in Wales - lol


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Any Floyd, early Genesis, Jethro Tull, Gentle Giant, Free ....... the full bifter sad old rocker trip ................... man



Doggy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Any Floyd, early Genesis, Jethro Tull, Gentle Giant, Free ....... the full bifter sad old rocker trip ................... man
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Yeah I like Genesis, that Phil Collins is good, but I also like Peter Gabriel

And at the moment Amy Winehouse, boy can she whine and I think she quite like wine also (in the ale house, her house, or anybbodys house) - lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Any Floyd, early Genesis, Jethro Tull, Gentle Giant, Free ....... the full bifter sad old rocker trip ................... man
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I shall end up p!ssing people off
Seen Floyd, Genesis, Bad Company (Free) Jethro Tull & Phil Collins


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I shall end up p!ssing people off
> Seen Floyd, Genesis, Bad Company (Free) Jethro Tull & Phil Collins


Nowt wrong with that



Doggy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I shall end up p!ssing people off
> Seen Floyd, Genesis, Bad Company (Free) Jethro Tull & Phil Collins


No....yes why not, I will ask you, as I can feel something in the air tonight - lol

Who was the best, in your eyes ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> No....yes why not, I will ask you, as I can feel something in the air tonight - lol
> 
> Who was the best, in your eyes ?


Of everyone I've seen?
Probably Queen were the best live act of the 70's/80's I think

Led Zeppelin is the one I remember most though at Earls Court


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahhh, I saw Status Quo many times, last time was with Queen at Wembley with INXS
> 
> More in to Rammstein & Metalica nowadays


I'm a MASSIVE Rammstein fan; I hated their music initially but a friend wanted Te Quiero **** translated.....so I listened to it and became hooked!! One of my favs is Spiel Mit Mir from the Live aus Berling album, fantastic track!

I've recently become a fan of Arabic/Flamenco music and loved watching belly dancers perform to Arabic tracks. 

My musical tastes have really changed over the past 5 years!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the Eagles, toto, journey, Bon jovi, europe, genisis and their derivitives ie - peter gabriel, phil collinsm mike rutherford (mike amd the mechanics), and my historical favs are Abba, beatles, duran duran, spandau ballet.....

Theres sooooo many, I love music, but I like bits of some and bits of others. As for music when I'm down - it depends on why I'm down, happy stuff I guess. I have different songs for different things, I like loud fast stuff whem I do house work, and can often be seen with my mop and bucket jumping around to "What a feeling" by Irene Cara!!!!

My OH has started selling something called a "Sonos", it works by taking songs from your pc and directing them wirelessly through the speakers. Its really clever and can take music to anywhere in the house regardless of where the pc is, I've got a couple of little speakers in the bedroom and its lovely listening to music as I drift off to sleep!! I dont normally like the stuff he sells cos its tooooo complicated and "highbrow" for me, but I love this little sonos thingy!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I'm a MASSIVE Rammstein fan; I hated their music initially but a friend wanted Te Quiero **** translated.....so I listened to it and became hooked!! One of my favs is Spiel Mit Mir from the Live aus Berling album, fantastic track!


We saw them at the Wulheide stadium in Berlin in, I think, 2006, which was their last tour. The singer has a degree in Pyrontechnics would you believe. The stage act is spectacular and if you get the chance you should go to see it. They dont tour much but its been a couple of years so they are due a tour soon I hope.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> We saw them at the Wulheide stadium in Berlin in, I think, 2006, which was their last tour. The singer has a degree in Pyrontechnics would you believe. The stage act is spectacular and if you get the chance you should go to see it. They dont tour much but its been a couple of years so they are due a tour soon I hope.


Thanks, Stravinsky; I'd certainly love to see them in concert, I can imagine they put on a spectacular show!

I saw Ricky Martin at the old bullring in Murcia City a couple of years ago, he was absolutely amazing and really showed his talent which sadly, does not come across is his music unless he's live. Well worth seeing him if he comes back to Spain.

I missed the Bon Jovi concert in Abu Dhabi earlier this summer due to work commitments, I would have loved to see them!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hee, Hee !
just goes to show what you learn about people.........I'm a Rock fan myself !

But the song that I favour when I am feeling blue is, Journey : Don't stop Believing !
Nance


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I was a Duranie in the 80's and was Simon le Bon's hand glove! Don't ask, it was a teenage girl thing.....hmmmmmmm

If I want something romantic, my fav track is Ohne Dicht by Rammstein (in German but thank god for translators!!)

For something a little heavy, Rammstein, Wolfmother, Def Leppard, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple et al.

For girlie nights, anything cheesy from the 70's! 

And for dinner parties, smooth Jazz (love the saxaphone!), classical or one of the "Mood" type CD's.

I also love Bollywood music, I think this influence came from working with Indians in Dubai.

Currently listening to "El Habibi" (Mid-East Heat Remix)


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> No....yes why not, I will ask you, as I can feel something in the air tonight - lol
> 
> Who was the best, in your eyes ?


god there are all good but am i'm sure that Abba must be in there somewhere. personally i like anything with a good upbeat tempo. something you can singalong to right out loud. to hell with the neighbours


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Just watched Beethovens Violin Concerto on the BBC as part of the Proms season, Gorgeous!. And, of course, the Duke. Regards Robert
Interesting thought, is there another TV channel on this planet that shows such an array of classical music as the BBC, Young Musician of the Year, the Proms. etc. We are off to the Far East for the winter soon, will miss the BBC.


----------

